Ask HN: Anyone run hobby CNC’s? Which ones? Experiences? - matt_the_bass
======
saundby
This is a multifaceted question--there's a whole toolchain behind any choice
of hobby CNC beside the machine itself.

I have a Microcarve A4 that I outfitted with some over-specced stepper motors
from Keling, with a Gecko G4 controller, all driven by LinuxCNC. I'm happy
with my setup, which I put together in 2011. Now, I'd consider getting a
Tormach, which is good for prototype level work (we have a Makerspace in the
area with one.)

Consider where you'll get your designs--if you want to do your own, you'll
want software ranging from OpenSCAD to ZBrush. If you need to clean up or do
minor mods there's software ranging from simple FOS software to the full
design packages.

Most packaged machines now expect some specific driver software like Mach3 or
LinuxCNC. You should probably plan to use what the machine's community uses
the most first.

Doing a more roll-your-own machine like mine is certainly possible, but be
careful about choosing what specifications are most important to you. Size and
accuracy are usually inversely related.

Poke around cnczone, that helped me a lot. Good luck!
[http://saundby.com/cnc](http://saundby.com/cnc)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thanks! I have a lot of experience with shopbot at a local maker space. I just
bought a probitix with linuxCNC.

I’m curious if there is much of a CNC community on HN.

